# Shot sequence



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

What jumps out at me right away is... lifting the bow that high to draw. 
That is going to be hard to get away with for hunting.
If you change your technique between hunting situations and target shooting, you can easily be confused as to which to do... in the heat of the moment.
You have to be able to do everything on auto-pilot when hunting.

Leaning back is a common reaction when trying to adjust yourself to a draw length that's too long. The bow needs to fit YOU... you shouldn't try to make yourself "fit" the bow.

Raising the bow above level to draw... and your shoulder pain, tell me you're more than likely over-bowed. And in danger of getting 
seriously injured.
I would see what drawing feels like at 50 lbs... even if it's just trying one out at an archery shop. 
I know that's not what you wanted to hear.
After all... you just bought a new bow!
But, you are in danger of not being able to shoot ANY bow.
Not to mention an expensive surgery.
Target archers don't shoot 70 lbs... and for good reason.
For hunting, 50 lbs will be plenty for everything short of African game.
Good luck


----------



## Brandon42166 (Nov 3, 2013)

Uncle Ted shoots 50 lbs and hunts African game ....but I'm guilty myself of the more lbs the better and they is several good coaches on here and id suggest to do what I'm doing hire a online coach and learn the proper technique so u can break the bad habits that I thought was ok but come to find out wasn't ok ....and I can't be much help myself but u never mentioned grip that's a huge factor...and u wanna learn to transfer all the tension from all muscles to the back muscle once u are ready to start your shot sequence ...don't pull the shoulder blades together to start with ...once I got the bow back I check my grip index and thumb wrapped around riser other three fingers tucked in and relaxed index barely touching bow elbow just barley out of lock relax left arm and right arm move tension to back muscles good anchor and peep ...shoulders down....still relaxing watch my float and burn hole in target and start my shot execution slightly start adding little bit of more tension to back muscle ...surprise release ....that's my sequence in a short summary but I'm NOT qualified to help but if your like me your always up to listen to anyone if it is improves your skills ...good luck and I'm sure more qualified help is coming soon ....if not message me and I'll tell u how to find a few of the guys I follow and listen to every word they say ...


----------



## dbd1313 (Oct 28, 2015)

Thanks guys, I appreciate your input. You may be right about being "over-bowed", but before I fork over another bow, I'd like to make sure its not a mechanical thing that is wrong at any draw weight. I actually started experiencing some shoulder discomfort when I was shooting a 60lb bow. All ego aside, I'm 35 and I'm plenty strong enough and shouldn't have a problem pulling 70... even with bad form and some shoulder pain, I can pull the bow fairly easily 50-60x a practice session. I don't have to elevate the bow that high to pull it, I can easily pull it straight back from a horizontal position. I'm sure switching to a 50lb bow would be easier on my shoulder, but if I'm doing something wrong at 70lb I don't want to keep doing it wrong at 50 even if its easier. I'm going to have my shoulder checked out by an orthopedic soon to make sure there's no real damage, and its not THAT bad, I still shot probably 50-60 arrows last night. I just noticed last night when I concentrated on shooting with a more upright, correct posture (as opposed to my usual slouch), everything about the shot from draw to follow though felt better. I'm able to comfortably hold full draw with a slight bend in my bow arm. I'll post pics next week when I get back to the range. I think my grip is good i rotate my hand out and keep an open hand through the shot, I've never had a problem torquing the bow. 

Thanks for the feedback guys I do appreciate it.


----------



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

I can tell you... I've had sore elbows, wrists and shoulders at different times in my life. They weren't caused by shooting a bow, but they really hindered archery practice.
If that sounds like what you're going through, you'll be OK. Just don't push it. Let yourself heal up. If you feel you absolutely have to shoot, at least limit the number of arrows you shoot.


----------



## dbd1313 (Oct 28, 2015)

Sound advice. Im putting the bow down for a week or two at least and letting my shoulder heal up. I'm looking into a coach to make sure I'm doing this right. Thanks for the advise. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------

